# Lost passport with visa/Autorización de Regreso



## hqtrang (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,

I'm not an expat, but I have this complicated situation and when I tried google, it showed me some posts from this forum so I thought someone here might have the answer.

I'm living in Spain under student visa (I'm an exchage student). Recently I lost my passport, which has my visa in it. I contacted the Spanish consulate back in the US and they said the only way I could have a visa on my new passport is to go back to the US and have them stamp it on my passport (???), and if not, they would send me this thing that verifies I'm living in Spain legally, which supposedly only works with Spanish authorities.

The problem is I have plans to travel to Italy and Belgium next month and I don't know if the document the consulate gives me will allow me to travel. When I contacted Belgian embassy, they told me something about the Autorización de Regreso, and I think they implied that there would be no problem with Belgian authorities, the only problem is when I go back to Spain.

So my question is: in my case, do I need the Autorización de Regreso? Or actually, can I travel at all?

PS: my Spanish visa expires in July. I don't have an NIE. And if this makes any difference, I am of Vietnamese citizenship, I live in the US under student visa (F1).


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh. What a headache!

First question: how long have you been here for? My understanding is that if you're here on a student visa, you must apply for a NIE within the first month of arriving. 

Get your emergency passport from the closest Vietnamese embassy (if they offer that). Ask for the paper from the consulate that says you're living there legally. That SHOULD help you when you come back to Spain on your trip. 

About the autorización de regreso, that's something your local extranjería office deals with. Despite living here for five years, I have never asked for one. The extranjería office would be the best place to ask. 

One thought: Is there anyone in the foreign students office who can help you? I'm sure you're not the only student who has had this issue in the past. 

Good luck!


----------



## hqtrang (Apr 14, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Oh my gosh. What a headache!
> 
> First question: how long have you been here for? My understanding is that if you're here on a student visa, you must apply for a NIE within the first month of arriving.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
I've been here for 3 months, but I'm here for only a semester (less than 180 days), so I think I don't have to get an NIE?
I'm not very clear on what the Autorización de Regreso is for. I mean if you're a resident, shouldn't you be able to enter the country whenever you want? Why do you need a paper for extra permission??


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

If there is an office at your university who deals with foreign students, I'd get in touch with them. They're going to be able to better help you!

Regarding the NIE, you're right. I just looked it up _(Si tu estancia autorizada tiene una duración superior a seis meses, deberás solicitar personalmente la Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero en el plazo de un mes desde la entrada efectiva en España.)_ I'm sorry. 


Here's the info about autorización de regreso: 
Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración

a) Ser titular de una autorización de residencia o estancia y haber iniciado los trámites de renovación o prórroga de la autorización que le habilita a permanecer en España dentro del plazo legal.
* b) Ser titular de tarjeta de identidad de extranjero en vigor y haber presentado solicitud de duplicado de la tarjeta por robo, extravío, destrucción o inutilización.*
c) Acreditar que el viaje responde a una situación de necesidad y concurren razones excepcionales y tener resuelta favorablemente la autorización inicial de residencia o estancia y tener en trámite la expedición de la tarjeta de identidad de extranjero.

The bolded bit is why I think they might have told you to ask for an autorización.


----------

